# BSOD, in desperate need of help :(



## Rexter (Jul 14, 2009)

Dont really know if this goes in the hardware or software, depends on what the error turns out to be.

My computer has a BSOD now, and wont boot into windows, not even safe-mode.
But first some explanation. (You can look at my setup to the left of course)
My computer has had the current windows install for about 7-8 months and never had a problem with it. But about two weeks ago, i turned it on and when it tried to load vista a blue-screen popped up faster than i could make out anything of the error message. So it just endlessly rebooted, not even safe-mode worked. I popped in my vista cd so i could try and use the repair function. But nope, it couldnt even recognize there was a vista installation on the harddrive (well it found something but said it was "unknown). Now i was nervous. 
The usb harddrive i used to make backup on was dead, so i was saving up for a new one, so i had no backups (its so typical shit happens at that moment my backup drive dies).
I waited a few hours and tried again and then it worked. Didnt make any sense, i could in no way find out what had caused the error.

Fast forward to today, the computer had worked fine, but i had left it on for about 1½ hours while i was out (it was just sitting in windows idling, no programs were running), i went back and noticed that all my tray icons dissapeared the moment i moved my mouse over them. "odd" i thought, so i clicked on the start menu to start up my nod32 and then everything dissapeared with only the mouse and wallpaper. And the harddrive lamp was on but i couldnt hear it doing anything.
I then pressed ctrl-alt-del and then the screen went black. And then the monitor turned off because there was no video signal.
"uh-oh"... I pressed the reset button and when it tried to boot windows the same BSOD came up and still it was too fast for me to see what it was.
I tried using the vista install cd repair function again, and now it couldnt find the vista installation at all (even though i could still try to boot into vista). I tried a few times and then the BSOD came on while booting the cd. never happened before. but i could luckily see what the error code was. But it didnt say anything about a driver name or filename.

*tl:dr version*
BSOD error 0x0000007E(oxC0000005, 0x895B9A98, 0x80599B68, 0x80599864), how do i fix it? 

i have so many files that i dont want to lose, i would die if they were to dissapear.


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2009)

Isn't there an option somewhere where you can turn off the automatic reboot? Those numbers doesn't say anything.

To be on the safe side, you should hook up the harddrive to another computer and see if you can salvage the most important stuff.

EDIT: Oh, there is.. But you have to go through the OS. 



> 1/ Click Start button
> 
> 2/ From Start menu Click Control panel
> 
> ...


----------



## KainXS (Jul 14, 2009)

before you go messing around in the computer try this, use the windows cd to boot the cd and see if the boot files are corrupt


----------



## vega22 (Jul 14, 2009)

try checking the cables to the hdd, swapping them out if you can, as it sounds like its failing to me.

what happened to the ex drive? could you remove it from its housing and use it in the pc case?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 14, 2009)

you surely own a good brand, but, how old is you psu? i got plagued by similar random blue screens when mine died... psu did really weird things


----------



## Rexter (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the fast replies.

-What would turning off automatic reboot do? The first time the error appears the "windows made an error would you start in safe mode?" thingie, and after that with every reboot because it always encounters the bluescreen. So i do have the possibilty to boot from a cd or choose to start in safe made etc. But non of them works.

-Like i said in my OP, i tried to boot with the install cd, but when it tries to find a windows installation it says there isnt any, because it does try to boot into windows.

-I will try and switch the sata cables, and try to attach it to a different sata port on the mobo. 
- The psu on the external hdd died so i returned it to the store because it was still under warranty. But they had none in stock to replace it so i just got the money back. But because im really financially tight i had to use the money and save up for another later. I had no idea my computer would die out within a month after.

- I could exchange the PSU, but i dont have another equally powerfull on hand. the largest i have is 400watt, and i think its too old. But it works.

- I think i could also check if any of the ram is causing trouble, but i could play powerhungry games for hours on end without trouble, so i dont think thats the problem.

Also the bsod error number i gave, propably isnt the right one, but i dont have anything else to go by because the real bsod flashes so fast i cant see what it is.


----------



## Bundy (Jul 14, 2009)

turning off auto reboot enables you to read the error code. Othwrwise it disappears too quickly.


----------



## Rexter (Jul 14, 2009)

Ah, ok. IF i manage to make my computer work (please god!) i will turn it off just in case.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you worried about files? Just load a CD ubuntu and backup, then reformat


----------



## Rexter (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont know how ubuntu works  I have tried a ubuntu live cd several times with other computers but i never know how they work. i plug in an external drive but i can never find the files i am looking for or the harddrive for that matter. i feel so stupid


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha, that is pretty common. It IS confusing. 

But your external drive is dead anyway, right?


----------



## Rexter (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes it was dead, and since i thought my computer wouldnt die within a month or two, i returned it to the store. I do have two other external drives but they are filled to the brim with video and music etc. So if i cant bring my pc back from the dead i will have to borrow an external drive and figure out how the heck ubuntu works and get the files.
But that is the last resort though. I MUST get it to work.


----------



## Rexter (Jul 15, 2009)

Double post i know..

But here is an update.
So i tried booting from the windows vista cd again and another bsod popped up.

it says there is a problem with "disk.sys" (but is it on the cd or the harddrive?)
"Page fault in nonpaged area"

and then the error code: 0x00000050 (0x817B13FC, 0x00000000, 0x817B13FC, 0x00000000)
"disk.sys - address 817B13FC base at 817B0000, datestamp 00000000"

Any idea what that might be?


----------



## douglatins (Jul 15, 2009)

damn, weird stuff, you should really try backing up with the linux, the you can safely mess with the drive, The if a bsod occurs when isntalling vista or whatever, you might have faulty ram chips, vga mem etc


----------



## Frick (Jul 15, 2009)

This guy seems to have kinda the same problem.

Could it be the RAM? Play around with it!


----------



## Bundy (Jul 15, 2009)

I think you should stop trying to load windows until you confirm that your RAM is ok. Check it with memtest 86+. If you keep running and the problem is dodgy RAM, you could be making a mess of your OS.
What does your BIOS report for temperatures?


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 15, 2009)

did you reset the bios or something? maybe the hdd has changed from achi to ide or the other way around, which would definately give you a bsod


----------



## Rexter (Jul 16, 2009)

alright here is an update. thank you all for the suggestions 

turns out it really was a ram problem afterall. Well looks like that so far at least.

I tried almost every suggestion but to no avail, until i started pulling out a ram stick one at a time until it finally booted! WOOHOO! And the surviving sticks even passed a memory test. Phew. Now all i have to do is RMA the broken ones as they are still sorta new.
But i think my first priority is to get a new backup hdd. Because then my comp wont break again. We all know the drill, you can wear a seatbelt your entire life without a crash, and the one time your forget it, you crash 


One last thing. Though i bought two identical pairs of ram when i built this computer, one pair says "ver 2.10, rev 5.1" and the broken pair says "ver 2.10, rev 1.5". And actually i heard from a lot that these ram easily break, so i was kinda nervous when i opened up the packaging, seeing the huge difference in revision number.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 16, 2009)

Rexter said:


> Double post i know..
> 
> But here is an update.
> So i tried booting from the windows vista cd again and another bsod popped up.
> ...



Another Knowledge base Hep file



Rexter said:


> *tl:dr version*
> BSOD error 0x0000007E(oxC0000005, 0x895B9A98, 0x80599B68, 0x80599864), how do i fix it?
> i have so many files that i dont want to lose, i would die if they were to dissapear.




Stop Code 0x07E = the following MS Knowledge Base 




Frick said:


> Isn't there an option somewhere where you can turn off the automatic reboot? Those numbers doesn't say anything.
> 
> To be on the safe side, you should hook up the harddrive to another computer and see if you can salvage the most important stuff.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, there is.. But you have to go through the OS.



No you can turn the Automatic reboot off for one use by hitting F8 during the boot process of XP.  If he can get that far. 



Rexter said:


> alright here is an update. thank you all for the suggestions
> 
> turns out it really was a ram problem afterall. Well looks like that so far at least.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear thing's worked out. 


Anytime there is a stop error code or a blue screen usually the last 3 Numbers give you what it refers too.  And you can find info retaining that from MS 90% of the time.

First error you had was a 0x07E, the 2nd, a 0x050.  Good thing you were able to catch them.  Sometimes you can't as the automatic restart is left on.  Turn it off, work's better to catch pesky issue's in the future.


----------



## Rexter (Jul 16, 2009)

Alright now this does not make any sense at all...

So i was just about to RMA the faulty pair of ram, but i thought i should do a few more tests so i was ABSOLUTLY sure they are broken and its not some driver or the motherboard doing funny stuff. So i take out the "good" pair and put in the pair i suspect of being broken and then my computer works! "What the?" i thought, i ran vista's own memory tester quickly to see how it was and it worked fine. I then place the pair in the second dual channel slot because maybe the mobo is broken? Worked fine as well. I then put both pairs of ram back the way they were before and its fine again!
what the heck is going on!?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 16, 2009)

*cough* How old is your PSU?


----------



## Rexter (Jul 16, 2009)

Its from around october 2008, not older than that, thats for sure.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 16, 2009)

you maybe have a dried out heatpipe then? i had that on an asus board... psu failure is also possible, but i doubt it is.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 16, 2009)

nothing would be overheating would it?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 16, 2009)

You could of just had a memory hangup.  happens. Sometimes just reseating the memory will clear it.

But if it keep's happening, maybe a BIOS update for supported memory.


----------



## Rexter (Jul 16, 2009)

Temperatures seem fine, well looks that way, and i also have an antec tricool fan above the ram and northbridge.
But still, ive tried having something die because of overheating even though the temp readings were normal.
There is a newer bios than the one i currently have, but none of them corrects any memory issues. But i could update just to leave that option out.
Is there any way to test a faulty PSU?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2009)

Rexter said:


> Temperatures seem fine, well looks that way, and i also have an antec tricool fan above the ram and northbridge.
> But still, ive tried having something die because of overheating even though the temp readings were normal.
> There is a newer bios than the one i currently have, but none of them corrects any memory issues. But i could update just to leave that option out.
> Is there any way to test a faulty PSU?



Set everything back to default. No OC. Update all drivers including the bios. Run OCCT for an hour and get back to us.


----------



## Bundy (Jul 18, 2009)

how did it work out Rexter? Was Mike correct?


----------



## Rexter (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry for a late reply, ive been busy these past few days.

So, today i finally got time to run OCCT, so first i updated the bios, even updated expressgate, forced intel inf update (version 9.0.0.1015, forced update replaces EVERYTHING), updated audio (the stock asus drivers for the soundcars was utter shite, so finally found a new one), updated directx, remaining updates from windows update. I already had the newest graphics driver but installed it again anyway.

I then closed all unnessecary programs running in the background and fired up OCCT, and ran the one hour auto test.
And to my surprise, it found no errors!

Here are the results:































I seriously still have no clue what caused those two bsod's to begin with...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2009)

Rexter said:


> Sorry for a late reply, ive been busy these past few days.
> 
> So, today i finally got time to run OCCT, so first i updated the bios, even updated expressgate, forced intel inf update (version 9.0.0.1015, forced update replaces EVERYTHING), updated audio (the stock asus drivers for the soundcars was utter shite, so finally found a new one), updated directx, remaining updates from windows update. I already had the newest graphics driver but installed it again anyway.
> 
> ...


Software.


----------



## Rexter (Jul 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Software.



So i have fixed the error without knowing? Thats great if that really is the case. But i wont dare thinking all is well. Gotta get a new backup hdd ASAP!

thanks to everyone for your help and suggestions!  you rock


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2009)

Rexter said:


> So i have fixed the error without knowing? Thats great if that really is the case. But i wont dare thinking all is well. Gotta get a new backup hdd ASAP!
> 
> thanks to everyone for your help and suggestions!  you rock



No you didn't "fix" it. You might have established its not hardware thats all. Now the really hard part starts.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 20, 2009)

I would still run Prime blend set to custom with all of your ram enabled. With my P5Q D when I picked up a second kit of OCZ PC8500 reapers they didn't play well with my old kit at stock speeds. They were binned differently. So that might be worth a shot.

One other weird issue that I did have with my P5Q D and four occupied dimms is that everything would freeze up occasionally for a second also at stock speeds on a fresh instal. I tried several different bios versions both offical and modded and Ket's 2001m for the Deluxe cleared that right up.

I'm just throwing that out there and it may not be much help to you. I also wouldn't trust your os after all those BSODs, a format might be a good idea.

Also I have to know which audio driver that you are using. Your right the Asus ones are utter garbage.


----------



## Rexter (Jul 20, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I would still run Prime blend set to custom with all of your ram enabled. With my P5Q D when I picked up a second kit of OCZ PC8500 reapers they didn't play well with my old kit at stock speeds. They were binned differently. So that might be worth a shot.
> 
> One other weird issue that I did have with my P5Q D and four occupied dimms is that everything would freeze up occasionally for a second also at stock speeds on a fresh instal. I tried several different bios versions both offical and modded and Ket's 2001m for the Deluxe cleared that right up.
> 
> ...



Thanks, i will look into it 

The driver i found was actually for windows 7, but works perfectly with vista 64bit that im using now. These drivers are lightyears better than the one from asus.
I uninstalled the old ones before upgrading, since its such a huge leap in version number.

http://rapidshare.com/files/258113878/AD200B_6570_Win7.zip


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 20, 2009)

Rexter said:


> Thanks, i will look into it
> 
> The driver i found was actually for windows 7, but works perfectly with vista 64bit that im using now. These drivers are lightyears better than the one from asus.
> I uninstalled the old ones before upgrading, since its such a huge leap in version number.
> ...



Thank you good sir, I am still using the actual Vista driver since that Asus one is so crappy and bloated. I can't wait to try this out.


----------

